# Neil Gaiman



## kenewbie (Dec 22, 2006)

Around 10-15 years ago (I think?) I read "The Sandman" comic book series and loved it. A year ago I came over them again and gave them another read.

I must say the series is now ranked high among my favorite literature.

I went over to amazon and bought his books which I am now in the process of reading though, and so far I like most of it. Some is a bit "out there" but it is part of the attraction for me. If you like "fiction fiction" (as in fiction not bound by the rules of our world, without being science fiction) I strongly recommend Neil Gaiman.

Anyone else read his work? I'd love to hear some opinions.

k


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 22, 2006)

I've never read any of his stuff, but I read his blog quite a lot, simply because I like the window it gives me into the life of a bestselling author. I probably should look into his stuff at the local library.


----------



## spikeraber (Dec 22, 2006)

I really enjoy Neil Gaiman. I just listened to Fragile Things in audio book form. There are some great stories there. My favorite book of his would have to be Neverwhere.


----------



## wmd (Dec 24, 2006)

I like Gaiman. He is probably my favorite writer at this point. I am hoping to get Fragile Things for christmas, and if I get the gift card I want to Borders I will be getting Anansi Boys.

American Gods was an awesome book and Good Omens was just as good if not better.

I would put Gaiman in the fantasy category. Definitely not sci fi, I dont know why you would say that, but it is realistic fantasy.

Check out his website too. I have read a lot of papers and speeches written by Gaiman and he is just incredible.


----------



## strangedaze (Dec 29, 2006)

im buying his kids book Wolves in the Walls for a girlfriend. shes such a neil gaiman fan. sometimes, when the sex gets boring, i dress up like him. other days, she does too.

...


----------



## MrTamborineMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Good Omens, anybody?


----------



## wmd (Dec 30, 2006)

MrTamborineMan said:
			
		

> Good Omens, anybody?


 
I loved Good Omens. I have been looking for my copy of it for a few months now so that I can read it again and lend it to a friend.


----------



## Cynic (Dec 30, 2006)

I've only read _Coraline_, but it was a pretty good display of his competance.  I'll always remember it, but I guess that's more because I named my daughter that (after the book, to give him credit).


----------



## kenewbie (Dec 30, 2006)

MrTamborineMan said:
			
		

> Good Omens, anybody?



Good Omens is too tainted by Pratchet for my taste. His humor just doesn't work for me. Not sure why, I get the feeling that at arbitrary points he just decides to be wierd and instead of a bowler hat the character is wearing a pot plant. "ha ha".

k


----------



## Rob (Dec 30, 2006)

I haven't read any Gaiman, but I did buy a copy of _Smoke and Mirrors _recently and hope to find time for it in the next couple of weeks. If that's any good I'll probably try some of his longer stuff.

Cheers,
Omni


----------



## Kane (Dec 31, 2006)

Definitely my favorite non-traditional fantasy writer... I'm currently reading, "Stardust."  I love the way he tells a story.


----------



## nostalgicdemise (Feb 7, 2007)

Kane said:
			
		

> Definitely my favorite non-traditional fantasy writer... I'm currently reading, "Stardust."  I love the way he tells a story.


Diddo.
There are quite a few things in that book that I read over and over.  And after I was finished, I picked the book back up and sought out those parts.

...And then, I made my girlfriend read it.



American Gods was good, too.  More serious, but still good.


----------



## wmd (Feb 7, 2007)

I was in borders yesterday and saw a book called... hmm what was it. Oh yeah it was _"Hanging out with the dream king: Interviews with Neil Gaiman and his calloborators"_

It looks awesome! I did not have enough on me to get it, but man I want it so bad.


----------



## Watcher (Feb 11, 2007)

*Gaiman spoke at my company last month*

Neil Gaiman was at our company, giving a talk about creativity.  Everyone received a copy of "Neverwhere", which Gaiman signed for me.

I must admit that I found his talk a bit on the dry side, but I suppose it was a unique opportunity to get the inside scoop, directly from an author of his stature.


----------

